# Betta Tank Contest!!



## darkangel

BETTA TANK CONTEST!​
I want to do one more contest before school starts so here we go, betta tank contest!! bettafish.com is not associated with this contest, this contest is run by me alone. permission given by Olympia.
​RULES​
1. This is a photo contest, photos only.
2. The tank must be yours, it can be a past tank but absolutely no random Internet pictures or cheating.
3. This is a tank contest, so I am asking for tanks only, no bowls.
4. The tank must be a_ betta _tank, your tank can have other fish/animals but it must have at least 1 betta in it (or more if its a sorority/divided).
5. Your photo must show the betta in the tank.
6. It does not have to show every bit of the tank but the photo should cover the majority of the tank.
7. You can submit more than 1 photo but it must be the same tank.
8. No special effects or enhancing allowed since not all members have access to these programs, you can have a watermark though.​
JUDGING​I will be one of the judges, if anyone else want to judge you can PM me and let me know, there are unlimited judging spots, you just have to be able to communicate on time by PM. oh, btw, you cannot enter if you choose to judge. *Other judges will be revealed at the end of the contest.* Please don't ask on this thread! thanks!!​
WINNERS 'N' PRIZES​*First Place:* An art wallpaper of your betta/other fish (up to 3 fish) drawn by me + 1 betta pixel
*Runner up: *An art wallpaper of your betta/other fish (up to 2 fish) drawn by me + 1 betta pixel
*Third place: *An art wallpaper of your betta/other fish (1 fish) drawn by me + 1 betta pixel

EXAMPLE PRIZES FROM MY LAST CONTEST:






























You can also look at my betta drawing album for more ideas​

DEADLINE TO ENTER IS AUGUST 31ST 2013 11:59PM CENTRAL TIME​
Have fun! :BIGhappy: If you have anymore questions, feel free to PM me​


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol I was reading the rules and I scrolled down and I was like "Heeeeyyy! That's my girl!" lol I love that wallpaper btw!

Anyway, I'd like to enter my Marineland Eclipse 3 tank. It's a 3 gallon tank, a slight bow front which makes it very interesting indeed. Currently it holds one occupant; Ditto the HMDT Chocolate Betta boy. 

Plants are as follows: 
Dwarf Hairgrass (Currently making a carpet out of it)
Red Rotala
A few growths of Microsword
1 stem of Bacopa Caroloiniana
2 Anubias Nana
1 floating Water Sprite
1 small Planted Water Sprite
1 Small Marimo Ball
A small cluster of Cryptocoryne Parva
1 Small Driftwood piece

This is a regular planted tank with Black Tahitian Moon Sand as substrate, a T5 6,500K fluorescent tube and SeaChem Flourish with 1 drop per gallon once a week along with half root tabs (4) throughout. It see's 10 hours of light each day.


----------



## Canis

Lol, saw little Fishizzle and was like "D'awwww <3"

I'll have to see if I can get a good pic of one of my tanks.


----------



## Seki

Soooo question for you. The tank I want to enter is my Japanese Garden themed tank. The best pictures I have of it are before I put the fish into it, although I do have at least a few of the fish in the tank. Can I enter the ones without the fish AND at least one with a fish to prove it has an inhabitant? Or would that not be allowed?


----------



## darkangel

Seki said:


> Soooo question for you. The tank I want to enter is my Japanese Garden themed tank. The best pictures I have of it are before I put the fish into it, although I do have at least a few of the fish in the tank. Can I enter the ones without the fish AND at least one with a fish to prove it has an inhabitant? Or would that not be allowed?


thats fine, I just didn't want people submitting a tank with like a goldfish in it or something. lol


----------



## Seki

Oooh, yay!!

This is my Japanese Garden themed tank, which has been used by two different fish (with a thorough cleaning between the two, of course lol). It is a cycled 5.5 gallon with black and white gravel as substrate and currently the home of Hiei, my copper dragon HMPK. It used to house my pastel pink VTDT (veiltail doubletail... haven't seen many of those on here, so I hope that acronym is right! lol) Zen.

















View from above! ^^ To show off the white "river" hee hee








Zen checking out his new home shortly after being released.








Hiei, the current inhabitant, showing off for his neighbor~


----------



## Mandy Pandy

Here's my 20 gallon long community tank. It was a sorority once but unfortunately a wicked infection knocked out all of my girls. SO now it's home to some cories, tetra, and one pretty white see through looking girl named Mizuki. You can sort of see her in the upper left. 



Here's a better shot of her. She was a Petsmart find. 



Here's one of the albino cories in his never ending search for food.


----------



## Elsewhere

This is my 10g sorority, home to seven girls and one very large snail that I just found today.










There are way too many plants in here to count, yet I still feel as if I need some more... 

EDIT** Just realized that all seven girls are actually in the photo! It _was_ feeding time! Bonus!


----------



## Skyewillow

This is Kafae's (female Mahachaiensis) tank. I'm still working on it, and it may look small, but you're actually viewing it from the short side, not the front, and it's a 2.5 gallon tank.


and here she is to prove that someone actually does live there.


----------



## Canis

This is my betta sorority tank, home to 7 girls; Fishizzle, Queen Mistivious, River, Fire, Arka, and two who are unnamed because I can't tell them apart XD 
10 Gallon, planted with some random stuff.
Not much, but I thought I might try to give it a shot.


----------



## Skyewillow

Of course, I'd redecorate her tank AFTER I entered though! LOL

Canis, your sorority looks fantastic!


----------



## darkangel

All your entries are amazing! 

@skyewillow, as long as its the same tank, you can submit new photos!


----------



## Asira

I really want to participate in this contest, but my sorority has algea problems in their temporary 60 litre/15 gallon and in about 2-3 weeks they're moving to my 450 litre/120 gallon tank... So, I can't participate


----------



## Daisykd

Here's my tank. Silk plants, a baby T-Rex, Triceratops and a volcano.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Daisykd said:


> Here's my tank. Silk plants, a baby T-Rex, Triceratops and a volcano.



Very nice looking setup I've never seen a Jurassic theme tank before


----------



## Skyewillow

darkangel said:


> @skyewillow, as long as its the same tank, you can submit new photos!


Well, in that case:

(she's the little brown smudge in front of the Anubias leaf)


----------



## Daisykd

Thanks Indigo.


----------



## sbrit94

My 10 gallon tank is really bare compared to others
but what the heck
I plan on continuing the Asian theme so this is not yet complete.


----------



## Flynn

my 5.5 <3 freshly after a water change


----------



## cowboy

Stetsons 2 gallon. Its a little small to compete with the big guys lol


----------



## darkangel

All the entries are looking amazing! =D


----------



## 10asartin

I am entering my 20 gallon sorority, which houses 10 female bettas and 9 corydoras


----------



## SingSangSung

2.5 gallon small tank but I wanna win for awesome betta drawing!!! 
sorry for bad quality picture... I only have phone camera


----------



## PonyJumper101

Here's my divided 5 gallon for my two boys!!!

From the front:









From the top:









Tsunami's side:









Fiji's side:









Tank is at about 79 degrees
Black gravel
Only live plant is Duck Weed
Mopani driftwood on both sides
Silk plants
Filter on Fiji's side
Heater on Tsunami's side


----------



## cowboy

Wow, alot of really amazing and unique tanks


----------



## SwirlyFeathers

*Titans' Simple Tank*

It is a 2.5 gallon tank. it has two silk plants and a glow in the dark rock. With different shades of blue, with teal and white substrate. Titan just never stops swimming in his home.








Forgive me, but I do not know how.to make the images smaller from my phone.
Anyway, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Tappy4me

*Betta Sorority*

Ah what the heck. This tank is nowhere near complete...I have some driftwood I need to put in it still, then work the plants around it, and hide the heater. Buuttt...I'll enter anyways. 

This is my 10 gal betta sorority. Currently just has 2 females, but the remaining ones will be arriving the middle of this week! Just over a week into this tank. I was given the females free when I ordered a really nice male betta from a breeder...The females were a surprise! I had to scramble to get a tank setup. Thankfully I have an established tank already (my dwarf puffer) and was able to seed some media.


----------



## darkangel

loving all the entries! makes me wanna get more tanks >


----------



## jesssan2442

here is my planted 3g home to Mercedes! She is very small. you probably won't be able to find her so I'll include a seperate picture with a few close plant pictures! 

here is my list of plants that I can remember! 

ceylon hydro 
java fern lace 
pennywort 
moneywort 
alterna rein
mixed moss 
ludwigia 
vals 
and a few others

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130824_124337_zps65b6dcf5.jpg.html?o=56&newest=1

here is a picture of her 
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130824_125010_zps4ee7ec16.jpg.html?o=19&newest=1

another picture of her 
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130824_124845_zpsae9bc577.jpg.html?o=40&newest=1

I lied I don't actually have any plant close ups on my photobucket lol! I'll get some tomorrow if I can add them on! 
And sorry I can't for the life of me get my pictures to upload


----------



## Lucillia

This is my 10 gallon! 
Currently housing not enough plants, two corydora's and 4 glo-light tetras and Ragnarok!


----------



## darkangel

All the entries are so amazing!! Only 2 more days left to enter


----------



## Canis

Is it okay if I post another updated picture of my tank?


----------



## peachii

This is Galen Micheal Spot's tank, the newest 10 gallon with a lot of live plants. His tank mates are 9 pygmy cories, MTS snails, blue ramshorns, 2 parent mystery snails and to many to count mystery snail babies that are less than a week old.


----------



## darkangel

Canis said:


> Is it okay if I post another updated picture of my tank?


You can post as many pics as you want as long as its the _same_ tank! =)


----------



## Tappy4me

Update on my sorority. My new females came today. (Thanks to Randy Henson with Rock Solid Bettas!!) All 8 females are doing well. Still need some more plants (and for my current ones to take off) as well as a piece of driftwood, and to hide the heater....but it's a work in progress.


----------



## Canis

Awesome!
A new pic, after I added some girls that were under quarantine for the last few pics.


----------



## Lucillia

This is my ten currently!! well.. A little outdated since I really don't have any recent pictures. Slowly but surely its getting more an more green! Its really exciting! Ragnarok seems to just love it in there, so as long as he and the other fish are happy, I'm happy too!


----------



## Tappy4me

Updated photo with all 8 girls


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tappy4me how many gallons is that sorority ?


----------



## Tappy4me

litelboyblu said:


> Tappy4me how many gallons is that sorority ?


It's a 10. Cycles and heavily planted.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tappy4me said:


> It's a 10. Cycles and heavily planted.


Just to let you know, sorry if you already knew; but those swords are going to get BIIIIGGG but without Root Tabs or some enhanced substrate, they aren't going to do very well. They also don't do well with crowding like you've got them in now. Just so you know


----------



## Toby1985

*Tobys Home!*

Here is my Tank! First time fish owner - 5 Gallon, heated filtered and so pretty (to me at least) and Toby seems to love his home


----------



## Tappy4me

lilnaugrim said:


> Just to let you know, sorry if you already knew; but those swords are going to get BIIIIGGG but without Root Tabs or some enhanced substrate, they aren't going to do very well. They also don't do well with crowding like you've got them in now. Just so you know



Oh I know.  As the plants fill in, I'll be moving some to my puffer tank-my other 10 gal. I keep the larger leaves trimmed as needed, and they have root tabs. 

Just had to put a bunch in initially to give plenty of hiding spots.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tappy4me said:


> Oh I know.  As the plants fill in, I'll be moving some to my puffer tank-my other 10 gal. I keep the larger leaves trimmed as needed, and they have root tabs.
> 
> Just had to put a bunch in initially to give plenty of hiding spots.


Oh, great!! Good plan ^_^


----------



## melissalovesbettafish

*Prince charming's tank*

My attachment is a picture of prince charming's tank (prince charming is my Betta and the tank is a five gallon)!!


----------



## darkangel

melissalovesbettafish said:


> My attachment is a picture of prince charming's tank (prince charming is my Betta and the tank is a five gallon)!!


I'm so sorry but submission closed on the 31st of August :-(

Judges are currently voting on their favorite entries, results will be uploaded soon!


----------



## melissalovesbettafish

It's okay, thanks anyway!!


----------



## darkangel

*Winners*

Thank you everyone for participating, all the entries were awesome!!

*drumroll* the winners are:


1st place: Tappy4me
2nd place: Flynn
3rd place: Daisykd

There was only 3 judges, me, Indigo betta and litelboyblu The other judges each nominated a entry and I kind of placed them along with some input from my friends.

I wish I can give everyone an reward because all the entries were so nice! Winners have been PMed =)


----------



## Daisykd

I didn't get a PM from you?


----------



## cowboy

Congratulations everyone, great job


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congrats everyone and amazing tanks! :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

Congrats all 3 of y'all


----------

